# Detailing World 2013 Product Awards



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

*DETAILING WORLD PRODUCT AWARDS 2013 NEWS​*
This is the 5th year we've run these and it continues to grow in size and stature within the detailing industry.

Last year, We had some great new innovations with Iron X taking a couple of awards. So What has been your highlight with products this year - What new product has surprised you ? What old product deserves to battle with the new ones ? Here is your chance to have your say .....

Categories for this year will be:

2013 Quick Detailer
2013 Wax (spray, paste, liquid)
2013 Sealant (spray, coating etc)
2013 Polish (hand and machine, glaze etc)
2013 Innovation
2013 Wheel & Tyre (dressing, wheel sealant etc)
2013 General Accessory (brushes, cloths etc)
2013 Shampoo (pre-wash, snow foam, shampoo)

In addition to these categories that will all be nominated and voted for by all of you, we're also having an additional special merit award for a handful of products the admin team will shortlist.

The procedure for this follows exactly the same format as the previous years: There will be a nominations thread for each category, where you can simply give a shout for something you've used in 2013 that you think deserves the award. You don't need to go into chapter and verse about why if you don't want, simply posting the name of the product will suffice.

Then, after these nomination threads have been open for a few weeks, we will assemble the most mentioned products into a series of voting polls to decide the winner.

Please keep an eye out for the nominations threads appearing later in the week, so this post is simply to get you thinking about it. As such, and so as not to confuse matters and have people nominating on this thread, *Please be aware it's just a newsflash to get you considering what you'll nominate.*

Thankyou
DW Team


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

Thinking heads on gosh I'm going to need some paracetamol :lol:


----------



## evotuning (Oct 16, 2009)

I find it opposite in few categories, choice seems very easy


----------



## Dan_Mol (Jul 3, 2012)

Choices in mind for a few, have to get thinking cap on for others.


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

2013 Innovation - I nominate the Rupes Bigfoot!


----------



## Rascal_69 (Sep 20, 2009)

Thought of few myself. 

Raven is spot on with that above :buffer:


----------



## Dan_Mol (Jul 3, 2012)

-Raven- said:


> 2013 Innovation - I nominate the Rupes Bigfoot!


See quote below



-Kev- said:


> *DETAILING WORLD PRODUCT AWARDS 2013 NEWS​*
> Please keep an eye out for the nominations threads appearing later in the week, so this post is simply to get you thinking about it. As such, and so as not to confuse matters and have people nominating on this thread, *Please be aware it's just a newsflash to get you considering what you'll nominate.*


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Dan_Mol said:


> See quote below


This is where we have our say. 

Now nominate something! :wave:


----------



## Dan_Mol (Jul 3, 2012)

-Raven- said:


> This is where we have our say.
> 
> Now nominate something! :wave:


I do apologise Raven, I read it as not too!


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Innovation, design, concept, generosity and the exceptional high level of customer service has got to go to Artdeshine as a manufacture, they have impressed me highly on thier products and the service that is offered as a package, they highly deserve a Award for this year, Big Times :thumb:


----------



## Rascal_69 (Sep 20, 2009)

Mines would be something like this 

2013 quick detailer - sonax detailer
2013 Wax (spray, paste, liquid) - soft99
2013 Sealant (spray, coating etc) - 
2013 Polish (hand and machine, glaze etc)
2013 Innovation - rupes Bigfoot
2013 Wheel & Tyre (dressing, wheel sealant etc) - gyeon tire
2013 General Accessory (brushes, cloths etc) - wool woolies 
2013 Shampoo (pre-wash, snow foam, shampoo) - carchem 1900.1


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

this thread is to discuss what you may nominate, take that how you will but anything 'nominated' as such in this thread does not get taken into the count at all


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Qd would have to be Sonax 

It blows me away


----------



## shakey85 (Aug 20, 2013)

I think BSD will win the QD by quite some margin. Polish I would nominate Sonax PNS. Innovation - ADS Clay Cloth? Shampoo has to be BH Autowash for me


----------



## Forsaken (Sep 2, 2012)

Werkstatt Jett for spray sealant


----------



## wylie coyote (Jul 15, 2007)

In the spirit of consistency, having bored a few in the ADS section, for the sealant category its got to be ADS Nano.:thumb:

p.s. How about a newcomer of the year category?


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

we're not adding other catagories this time, list is as it is on page 1.


----------



## dillinja999 (Aug 26, 2013)

there should be a raffle at the end where someone wins all the winners, paid for by admin lol


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

you daydreaming? lol


----------



## Lowiepete (Mar 29, 2009)

*2013 Innovation*

ADS Clay Cloth :thumb:

No hesitation!

Regards,
Steve


----------



## petesimcock (Aug 2, 2012)

I wondered how long it would be until you arrived Steve! I'm with you though!


----------



## Jdudley90 (Mar 13, 2011)

2013 quick detailer - gyeon cure/bullet carnauba spray/zaino z-6
2013 Wax (spray, paste, liquid) - Defin!tive wax synthetic edition
2013 Sealant (spray, coating etc) - gyeon cure/zaino z-2
2013 Polish (hand and machine, glaze etc) - zaino z-PC (AIO)
2013 Innovation - metro side kick
2013 Wheel & Tyre (dressing, wheel sealant etc) - gyeon tire
2013 General Accessory (brushes, cloths etc) - metro side kick
2013 Shampoo (pre-wash, snow foam, shampoo) - car chem bespoke shampoo

Difficult this year!


----------



## CleanCar99 (Dec 30, 2011)

So who decides and chooses the nominations?


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

you guys nominate - obviously, then we make a shortlist of what gets nomainated the most for each category. nomination threads for each category will be live soon


----------



## evotuning (Oct 16, 2009)

> threads appearing later in the week


When it will start ?


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

threads will be up soon


----------



## inkey (Jan 22, 2010)

-Kev- said:


> threads will be up soon


Any idea when it will be starting?


----------



## efib (Sep 18, 2012)

2013 Quick Detailer : Polish Angel Carnauba arts
2013 Wax (spray, paste, liquid) : Artdekotsos obsidian wax
2013 Sealant (spray, coating etc) : Polish Angel Master Sealant
2013 Polish (hand and machine, glaze etc) : CG blacklight
2013 Innovation : ADS clay cloth
2013 Wheel & Tyre (dressing, wheel sealant etc) : Megs tyre gel
2013 General Accessory (brushes, cloths etc) : Monster purple Mf
2013 Shampoo (pre-wash, snow foam, shampoo) : M&K Spa


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

inkey said:


> Any idea when it will be starting?


shortly, you'll soon know.


----------



## Wilco (Apr 22, 2010)

Any further updates Kev?


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Bill and myself are working on these, as said they'll be up ASAP


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

threads will be live this evening, thank you for your paitence


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

and that's the nomination threads closed, many thanks to everyone who's nominated their favourite products. voting threads will be live ASAP :thumb:



Kev


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

voting threads now live, will be open until march 3rd :thumb:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

just a note, if anyone has attempted to canvas votes by PM on here or with multiple usernames on here, the votes WILL NOT count. I have NOT spent my spare time sorting all this out for people to cheat in an attempt to win.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

thanks to everyone that took the time to make their (genuine..) votes. we'll have the official announcement threads up shortly :thumb:



Kev


----------

